# Deep Thoughts



## Alex Kenivel (Sep 7, 2014)

The word ADVANTAGE is a noun. 

But it is also a verb. _Help me advantage the dog, please. _

But before the flea killer, the word was an idea, but not a *thing* you can put in your pocket..


----------



## TheStig1214 (Sep 7, 2014)

There is no way to prove we aren't in the Matrix. Because it can't be disproved, it is a valid scientific theory.


----------



## Necris (Sep 7, 2014)

^ Argument from ignorance.


----------



## 7stringsofdoom (Sep 7, 2014)

You can't disprove the existence of fairies, doesn't make it a valid case for their existence.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Sep 7, 2014)

It's kind of the long and short of the argument. I actually looked into it and the procedures of the tests were far beyond my understanding. But in the end they figured the results of the tests the ran on our local region of space could easily be replicated artificially, so there is no way to prove or disprove it, so it is a possibility. 

It's also interesting to think about from a philosophical standpoint. We are predicted to have the technology to have Matrix-like simulations by 2050. In order to keep the original simulation from creating a simulation of their own the original simulation needs to be restarted, so what is the point of planning our lives beyond 2050. 

Just a cool thing to think about.


----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 7, 2014)

I've always toyed around with the hypothesis that our entire universe is but an atom of a much larger organism and the scale of which is more vast than anyone could even begin to imagine. Even if we were somehow able to reach the very furthest corners of the known universe, we'd still have only gone an infinitesimally small fraction of what is really out there. 
In that line of thinking, our place in the universe is so small and insignificant that most everything anyone has ever done seems to matter very little.


----------



## asher (Sep 7, 2014)

Every sine bit of you was once something else and will be something else again. Your "static" body is an ongoing chain of chemical reactions, pumping fluids, billions of bacteria doing their thing, air moving in and out, cells dying and dissolving and being made new in real time. All your thoughts are electric signals traveling certain paths in your brain.


----------



## Necris (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm waging a one man war against misuse of the phrase "scientific theory".

Lots of things are possible, that doesn't make them probable.

The simulation/matrix hypothesis is certainly cool to think about, but not a scientific theory.

It's a hypothesis I suppose but its a stretch even to characterize it as "scientific".

As you said, it can't disproven, therefore it is unfalsifiable.

To steal from this website:


RationalWiki said:


> A simple procedure can be used to determine whether or not a hypothesis or conjecture is scientific and falsifiable. *What would be an example of something that, if observed, would contradict the hypothesis?* * If this question cannot be answered, then the conjecture is not scientific.*



How do we approach an unfalsifiable hypothesis with the scientific method? 

In the event that we can't how on earth does said unfalsifiable hypothesis it graduate from non-scientific conjecture to Scientific Theory? 

It doesn't.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Sep 7, 2014)

Enthusiastic cannabis consumer and psychonaut here, my life is deep thoughts bruh. 
As well as profound understanding of things that I never usually think of.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Sep 7, 2014)

Necris said:


> I'm waging a one man war against misuse of the phrase "scientific theory".



C'mon man, deep *thoughts*, not arguments. You can't really blame a guy for _thinking_. 

Dont take this thread _too_ seriously...

and by the way, fairies are definitely real. I just met the Tooth Fairy on Friday, giving a presentation to the kids at the preschool about brushing teeth. 

The Tooth Fairy is kind of hot..


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Sep 7, 2014)

I rammed out the tooth fairies' teeth with my dick and stuck em under my pillow. 


All I got was an STD.


----------



## Necris (Sep 7, 2014)

There are no deep thoughts, only Zuul.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Sep 8, 2014)

Right here, Grindy


----------



## Grindspine (Sep 8, 2014)

Alex Kenivel said:


> C'mon man, deep *thoughts*, not arguments. You can't really blame a guy for _thinking_.
> 
> Dont take this thread _too_ seriously...
> 
> ...


 
Pics or it didn't happen!

"On a long enough time scale, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero."

That deep enough for ya'll?


----------



## Explorer (Sep 8, 2014)

TheStig1214 said:


> I...there is no way to prove or disprove it, so it is a possibility.



Possibility =/= likelihood.

Evidence to the positive is the only thing which a possibility towards likelihood. Otherwise, it's just unfounded speculation. 

BTW, that idea about Matrix-like simulations? Tell me how they can put visual stimulation, bypassing the eyes' perception of a video device, is currently done. If there is no way to have a "matrix" without someone having to wear glasses, so you're aware you're feeling glasses, that would be a Matrix FAIL. 

If they had devices which could cut in so the limbs didn't work, but which could reveal the nerve impulses for motion to be translated elsewhere, then the place you'd see such results in the field of prostheses, along with the pressure feedback from "touching" an object. 

Imagine every sensory input which you can perceive, even just sitting there reading these words: the screen, the input devices in your hands, the pressure on your feet (if you're standing) or under your legs (if you're sitting), the other things you can see in the room with you, the noises around you, the feeling of the air moving in and out, the sensation of swallowing... all of which have to be part of a true "matrix" experience.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Sep 8, 2014)

No one knows how they do it, but they do. Just don't ask any questions.


----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 8, 2014)

I particularly hate the many catch 22s in life. In order to find a steady job, you need a steady mode of transportation. Unless the job is down around the corner and you can walk to it, you're going to need money to take a bus, hail a cab, buy a bike, or buy a car. But to get the money, you need a job.

Say you get the job and want a car. Unless you're the beneficiary of a rich family member who is on their deathbed, you're gonna need credit to afford the payments of a car loan. But you don't have credit, so you try to establish it. Creditors say that no credit is worse than bad credit, so you need to have established credit in order to establish credit.


----------



## MikeH (Sep 8, 2014)

Where are all the sour patch parents?


----------



## hairychris (Sep 8, 2014)

Alex Kenivel said:


> The word ADVANTAGE is a noun.
> 
> But it is also a verb. _Help me advantage the dog, please._


----------



## MikeH (Sep 8, 2014)

If Micky's a mouse, and Minnie's a mouse, and Donald, and Goofy, and Daisy are all animals and they can talk, why is Pluto just a f_u_cking dog? Did they just forget to anthropomorphize him, or worse, is Mickey keeping a mentally handicapped dude as a pet?


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Sep 8, 2014)

MikeH said:


> Where are all the sour patch parents?



In the tooth fairies mouth replacing her teeth.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Sep 8, 2014)

Auto said:


> They call them fingers but you never see them fing.. .


----------



## vilk (Sep 8, 2014)

What if white girls are never into me because they can tell I'm not really into them? They say that females can smell your thoughts. I can't prove it's not true so that's definitely a scientific theory.


----------



## Church2224 (Sep 8, 2014)

The trouble with being loyal to a cause, is that the cause will always betray you.


----------



## TheKindred (Sep 8, 2014)

42


----------



## TheStig1214 (Sep 8, 2014)

vilk said:


> What if white girls are never into me because they can tell I'm not really into them? They say that females can smell your thoughts. I can't prove it's not true so that's definitely a scientific theory.



Jesus christ...



TheStig1214 said:


> There is no way to prove we aren't in the Matrix. Because it can't be disproved, it _*could be*_ a valid theory *for our existence (not scientific but scientists are working on it)*.



There, fixed, can we f*cking drop it now? 

Jeez one slip up in wording and I make myself look retarded lol. I realized as soon as I said it that it seemed weird.

Anyway....

There is a finite number of ways atoms can be arranged in a given volume. If the universe expands to a certain size, everything in our observable universe would be duplicated in one way or another, specifically if the universe was a googolplex (10^10^100) meters across, you could travel far enough and see and exact copy of yourself.


----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 9, 2014)

I see people with their Chuck Norris jokes and I think to myself, "Yeah, but Bruce Lee kicked his ass."

Lesson here? No matter how awesome you think you are, there's someone out there that can kick your ass.


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 9, 2014)

tacotiklah said:


> I see people with their Chuck Norris jokes and I think to myself, "Yeah, but Bruce Lee kicked his ass."
> 
> Lesson here? No matter how awesome you think you are, there's someone out there that can kick your ass.



...Which leads me to think- Did anyone ever literally kicked someone in the ass? Why did anyone think that would be a good place to kick someone? Were they fighting? Did he just walk in the street, saw a random dude and went like "I'm gonna kick that ass. I'm going to kick it like no one kicked an ass before. It's Booty-Kicking time."


----------



## asher (Sep 9, 2014)

I feel like it either implies the person is running away, prostrated, or on the ground, all of which give the speaker a position of dominance.

alternately: lolbuttes


----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 9, 2014)

Skyblue said:


> ...Which leads me to think- Did anyone ever literally kicked someone in the ass? Why did anyone think that would be a good place to kick someone? Were they fighting? Did he just walk in the street, saw a random dude and went like "I'm gonna kick that ass. I'm going to kick it like no one kicked an ass before. It's Booty-Kicking time."



All of this leads to me thinking that perhaps we've been repeating the phrase backwards this whole time and that it was actually born from an ass kicking someone instead. Perhaps the saying was meant to be "kicking like an ass", and we shortened it to "ass-kicking"?

*puff, puff, pass*


----------



## Solodini (Sep 10, 2014)

tacotiklah said:


> I've always toyed around with the hypothesis that our entire universe is but an atom of a much larger organism and the scale of which is more vast than anyone could even begin to imagine. Even if we were somehow able to reach the very furthest corners of the known universe, we'd still have only gone an infinitesimally small fraction of what is really out there.
> In that line of thinking, our place in the universe is so small and insignificant that most everything anyone has ever done seems to matter very little.


 
http://www.yourprops.com/movieprops...-in-Black-The-Galaxy-is-on-Orion-s-Belt-2.jpg


----------



## jimturmoy (Sep 10, 2014)

So ur with ur honey and yur making out wen the phone rigns. U anser it n the vioce is "wut r u doing wit my daughter?" U tell ur girl n she say "my dad is ded". THEN WHO WAS PHONE?


----------



## asher (Sep 10, 2014)

In the vein of the above... I don't know why I didn't say this first:

_Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?_


----------



## TedEH (Sep 10, 2014)

^ I had to use the google. What does it say about us as people when those things have been read by maybe millions of people? There's more garbage on this amazing internet thing than useful information.

Edit: reading that back makes me feel old somehow.


----------



## asher (Sep 10, 2014)

TedEH said:


> ^ I had to use the google. What does it say about us as people when those things have been read by maybe millions of people? There's more garbage on this amazing internet thing than useful information.
> 
> Edit: reading that back makes me feel old somehow.


----------



## asher (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 10, 2014)

Going through puberty is rough. Having to experience it a second time in life is a goddamn nightmare.


----------



## asher (Sep 10, 2014)

How much wood would a wood chuck chuck if a wood chuck could chuck wood?


----------



## TedEH (Sep 10, 2014)

Today I learned that a woodchuck is also called a whistle-pig.
Edit: Also, I didn't realize for a longtime that a woodchuck and groundhog are the same animal. Thought they were different for a long time.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 10, 2014)

By the immortal Jack Handey................



> Maybe in order to understand mankind, we have to look at the word itself: "Mankind". Basically, it's made up of two separate words - "mank" and "ind". What do these words mean? It's a mystery, and that's why so is mankind.





> To me, it's always a good idea to always carry two sacks of something when you walk around. That way, if anybody says, "Hey, can you give me a hand?," you can say, "Sorry, got these sacks."





> If you ever drop your keys into a river of molten lava, let 'em go, because, man, they're gone.





> I wish I had a dollar for every time I spent a dollar, because then, yahoo!, I'd have all my money back.





> Whenever someone asks me to define love, I usually think for a minute, then I spin around and pin the guy's arm behind his back. NOW who's asking the questions?



http://www.adelepham.com/deepthoughts/handy.htm


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Sep 10, 2014)

The woodpecker pecked on the outhouse door. 
He pecked and he pecked till his pecker got sore. 
He flew on over to the schoolhouse bell, 
Where he pecked and he pecked till his pecker got well.


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred (Sep 10, 2014)

ss.org bong enthusiast thread


----------



## asher (Sep 10, 2014)

Ed_Ibanez_Shred said:


> ss.org bong enthusiast thread


 

Haha, I've only been high once actually. I have mixed feelings about the experience.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Sep 10, 2014)

Ed_Ibanez_Shred said:


> ss.org bong enthusiast thread


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Sep 10, 2014)

.... fvcking... white shoes... are aaaawesome


----------



## MikeH (Sep 10, 2014)

asher said:


> How much wood would a wood chuck chuck if a wood chuck could chuck wood?



A woodchuck would chuck all the wood it could chuck, if a woodchuck could chuck wood.

An even better one:

Q: How much wood would a woodchuck chuck, if a woodchuck could Chuck Norris?

A: All of it.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## asher (Sep 10, 2014)

Would you shoot a man in Reno, just to watch him die?


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Sep 10, 2014)

Only if I could jerk off while he dies.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Sep 10, 2014)

HateSeededConciousness?


----------



## Noxon (Sep 10, 2014)

Ed_Ibanez_Shred said:


> ss.org bong enthusiast thread



This is a cause I could get behind. Also, my deep thought: Why does a word like, "monosyllabic" have five syllables? This seems contrary to the very definition of the word. That is a lot of ....ing syllables for a word that means "one syllable".


----------



## asher (Sep 10, 2014)

Alex Kenivel said:


> HateSeededConciousness?


 
Sounds like a Meshuggah song.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Sep 10, 2014)

I picked up the pink rock and held it to my ear. It said nothing.
Walking further down the path, I picked up the blue rock and held it to my ear. 
It told me everything I wanted.
Continuing on, i came upon a green rock, I picked it up and it told me that the blue rock had lied to me.

I went back to confront the blue rock again. 
He said he didn't repeat the pink rock but he said the exact same thing as the pink rock. 
Then he said it wasn't his nature. 
I went back to the pink rock and held it to my ear. It said nothing. 

I walked then, past the blue rock and to the green one once again, picking it up. 
He told me the same thing as before. 
Putting the green rock down, I walked further down until I found a yellow rock. 
I picked it up and it told me everything. 

It turns out the blue rock was the liar, the pink rock only spoke when it wanted to, the green rock kept repeating itself and the yellow rock was crack.


----------



## MFB (Sep 10, 2014)

asher said:


> Would you shoot a man in Reno, just to watch him die?



Maybe you should check the Confessions thread, page 1


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Sep 10, 2014)

MFB said:


> Maybe you should check the Confessions thread, page 1


Maybe you should hang your head and cry mister. 

Also these sets of lyrics made me lol and go whoa at the same time

"I got the nasty in my taxi you need a lift?
You can sit between the backseat and my dick!"

"You're reaction I-man the cause
I'm buyin land and gun while you're at the mall
Big man is small man wit a tall can of flaws
You're head in my hand my hand in my Whammy"

I'm sure you guys know what whammy stands for here.


----------



## tmo (Sep 11, 2014)

This image is SO in time... it makes an old man look ridiculous, but if it was any of the girls that got hacked on their iPhone account...


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 11, 2014)

tmo said:


> This image is SO in time... it makes an old man look ridiculous, but if it was any of the girls that got hacked on their iPhone account...


----------



## asher (Sep 11, 2014)

-.-

@MFB:

WHAT A TWIST!


----------



## Jakke (Sep 11, 2014)

This needs a bit more clarification:


TheStig1214 said:


> There is no way to prove we aren't in the Matrix. Because it can't be disproved, it is a valid scientific theory.



Wrong. Something not disprovable can never be considered to be scientific, at least not from a quantifiable perspective. There are some post-modern leanings thatt foregoe the entire concept of empiricism and proveability althogether, but that's generally some fairly fringe social sciences.



Necris said:


> I'm waging a one man war against misuse of the phrase "scientific theory".



Is there room for one more person?


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Sep 11, 2014)

Like I said before, can we keep the arguments in P&CE, please?


----------



## TheStig1214 (Sep 11, 2014)

Jakke said:


> This needs a bit more clarification:
> 
> 
> Wrong. Something not disprovable can never be considered to be scientific, at least not from a quantifiable perspective. There are some post-modern leanings thatt foregoe the entire concept of empiricism and proveability althogether, but that's generally some fairly fringe social sciences.
> ...



You're a reader, aren't you. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/4155641-post26.html

Not starting a debate, I'm just again acknowledging I was wrong in my wording/phraseology. There is nothing I hate more than pseudoscience.

Anyway... 

Mass Phychogenic Illness is when one person reports symptoms (say, nausea) and a cause to those symptoms (say, a strange smell they think is a gas leak) and many people that hear about it reports the same symptoms. But only the people who heard about it. Why? There was no gas leak to begin with, you just think you are sick and therefore became sick. Same for everyone else you told. But it is all in the mind.

The point, you can make yourself feel sick without a cause because of the nocebo effect, as long as you believe you are getting sick.


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred (Sep 11, 2014)

Noxon said:


> This is a cause I could get behind. Also, my deep thought: Why does a word like, "monosyllabic" have five syllables? This seems contrary to the very definition of the word. That is a lot of ....ing syllables for a word that means "one syllable".



This reminds me of some video I saw (it may have been vsauce) where they explain 'lexical gaps' (they're things you can't describe in one word), so the phrase 'lexical gap' is itself a lexical gap because there is no single word to describe the situation where you can't describe something in one word.


----------



## asher (Sep 11, 2014)

Ed_Ibanez_Shred said:


> This reminds me of some video I saw (it may have been vsauce) where they explain 'lexical gaps' (they're things you can't describe in one word), so the phrase 'lexical gap' is itself a lexical gap because there is no single word to describe the situation where you can't describe something in one word.


 

That's because we don't speak German.


----------



## Black43 (Sep 11, 2014)

ok guys, this is more of a theory than a thought, but hear me out.
MH370. Where the .... did it go.
I think it may have landed somewhere, like a private airbase, whoever hijacked it turned off the communication systems so ATC couldn't contact them. Then the people inside have either been killed or are being held captive. Meanwhile, the plane is being converted into a bomb/weapon or some sorts.
Scary thought.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Sep 11, 2014)

Black43 said:


> ok guys, this is more of a theory than a thought, but hear me out.
> MH370. Where the .... did it go.
> I think it may have landed somewhere, like a private airbase, whoever hijacked it turned off the communication systems so ATC couldn't contact them. Then the people inside have either been killed or are being held captive. Meanwhile, the plane is being converted into a bomb/weapon or some sorts.
> Scary thought.



My thought with that is one way or another (via terrorism or malfunction) the cabin rapidly depressurized. That high up you only have a few seconds of useful consciousness at best if you don't immediately pass out from hypoxia. The plane then simply ran out of fuel and gracefully landed itself in the water and sank, therefore no debris. As for the no transponder thing, perhaps whatever depressurized the cabin threw the breaker or fried the wires.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Sep 11, 2014)

Deeeeeper


----------



## asher (Sep 11, 2014)

Black43 said:


> ok guys, this is more of a theory than a thought, but hear me out.
> MH370. Where the .... did it go.
> I think it may have landed somewhere, like a private airbase, whoever hijacked it turned off the communication systems so ATC couldn't contact them. Then the people inside have either been killed or are being held captive. Meanwhile, the plane is being converted into a bomb/weapon or some sorts.
> Scary thought.



I think highly unlikely given range and last known location/course. There was *nothing* out there.


----------



## fortisursus (Sep 12, 2014)

The notion of particle wave duality. Blew my mind when I took a summer course at Brown on quantum mechanics and the double slit experiment was performed. Took a long time shooting shooting individual electrons, but sure enough an interference pattern occurred.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Sep 12, 2014)

So my Clock keeps staring at me like, "the purple light is going to go away man", but purple light never goes away, it just melts into an ice cream cone in my hand that tastes just like rainbow sherbet on a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Sep 12, 2014)

Durring a brisk ski down the slopes, I ran tinto a thick cloud of trees which propelled me into the air. 

Comming down, I landed on another slope and had a jittery ride down the other side of the mountain. 

I havn't done drugs since. 

They washed my face and gave me a haircut. They fed me and stood me in line. They threw powder all over my body and dressed me the same as the man to my left and to the right of me. They strapped a firearm to me and forced us out into the light. They chained me down to my seat before taking off on a bumpy ride. I didn't know where I was going, or where I was comming from. I just knew I wasn't coming back.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Sep 13, 2014)

Alex Kenivel said:


> Durring a brisk ski down the slopes, I ran tinto a thick cloud of trees which propelled me into the air.
> 
> Comming down, I landed on another slope and had a jittery ride down the other side of the mountain.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Sep 13, 2014)

Hello there, my name's Hugo, i'm a 5'9" middle-aged Iranian man who was born with an extra arm. It comes sraight out of my back, but dont be alarmed upon sight, I'm a very nice guy..and I'm not too prone to getting stabbed in the back unlike most people. I like dining at only the most exquisite fast food restraunts and deficate in the children's urinals I am a hobbiest and a gun collecter from the pirate era. I'm worth my weight in gunpowder.


----------



## Vhyle (Sep 14, 2014)

If you accidentally drop your keys into a river of molten lava, don't go after them. Because man, they're gone.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Sep 14, 2014)

Minecraft much?


----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 14, 2014)

Remember that no matter how busy your life gets, there will still always be dishes left for you to wash when you get home.


----------



## Vhyle (Sep 14, 2014)

Alex Kenivel said:


> Minecraft much?



No, actually. It was from Deep Thoughts by Jack Handey.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Sep 14, 2014)

I guess I just wasnt thinking deep enough.


----------



## Force (Sep 14, 2014)

The chicken or the egg.......................






...........anyone?????


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Sep 14, 2014)

Chicken. I think whatever the chicken evolved from had to come first before an egg was laid. Also, if there's no beings to fertilize and lay the egg the who the fack put the egg there? 

which brings me to this thought, maybe the people who answered chicken believe in evolution and those who believed the egg was there first believe in religion, or a Divine Being placing the egg there in the first place


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Sep 14, 2014)

I've got one, what the hell is, and how does one become, a SSO Contributor?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Sep 14, 2014)

Alex Kenivel said:


> Chicken. I think whatever the chicken evolved from had to come first before an egg was laid. Also, if there's no beings to fertilize and lay the egg the who the fack put the egg there?
> 
> which brings me to this thought, maybe the people who answered chicken believe in evolution and those who believed the egg was there first believe in religion, or a Divine Being placing the egg there in the first place


I've always thought that whatever laid the egg that would become the first chicken, was like a mix of a chicken and whatever evolved into chickens. So this half chicken/half whatever would lay the egg and incubate it (this would happen with other half chicken/half whatevers) and the new HC/HW's would become more chickeny over time and eventually full on chicken. 



Alex Kenivel said:


> I've got one, what the hell is, and how does one become, a SSO Contributor?


You have to pay for it.


----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 14, 2014)

I think the egg came first because I had the chicken for dinner later that evening.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Sep 14, 2014)

I heard the chicken evolved from the t rex



JoshuaVonFlash said:


> You have to pay for it.



You gotta be karate kiddin me


----------



## TheKindred (Sep 14, 2014)

Alex Kenivel said:


> I heard the chicken evolved from the t rex
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta be karate kiddin me



It's something like $10 for a 5 year membership. Helps maintain the site and goes to the S.Judes Children Research Hospital.

With all the site crashes and server overloads lately, I wish more people would contribute.

Edit: see here


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Sep 14, 2014)

That's pretty deep ^

How does a contributing member contribute to maintaining the site?


----------



## asher (Sep 14, 2014)

Your money helps Alex pay for server fees and upkeep.

And gets you that swanky status bar and larger avatars (and gif support).

Also, it's necessarily the egg.


----------



## Vhyle (Sep 15, 2014)

Because of this thread, I'm now getting ads about eggs on this forum.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Sep 15, 2014)

Vhyle said:


> Because of this thread, I'm now getting ads about eggs on this forum.



Because of this thread, the Internet knows. 

Now that's deep


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Sep 15, 2014)

I once watched a woman shoot an egg out of her vagina, it was hard boiled by her innards.


----------



## will_shred (Sep 15, 2014)

tacotiklah said:


> I've always toyed around with the hypothesis that our entire universe is but an atom of a much larger organism and the scale of which is more vast than anyone could even begin to imagine. Even if we were somehow able to reach the very furthest corners of the known universe, we'd still have only gone an infinitesimally small fraction of what is really out there.
> In that line of thinking, our place in the universe is so small and insignificant that most everything anyone has ever done seems to matter very little.



In an enormous universe than is almost entirely (as far as we know) a wasteland void of life, Earth can sustain complex life. Out of the total number of possible humans, only an infinitesimally small fraction of that have ever actually walked the earth. You're alive. 


I think that's pretty significant


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 16, 2014)

The thing about spray deodorant is I never accidentally get stick deodorant in my mouth.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Sep 16, 2014)

Only purposefully? ^


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Sep 16, 2014)

I don't think I've ever used spray DO for my BO


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 16, 2014)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Only purposefully? ^



I have intentionally tasted stick deodorant, yes.


----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 18, 2014)

will_shred said:


> In an enormous universe than is almost entirely (as far as we know) a wasteland void of life, Earth can sustain complex life. Out of the total number of possible humans, only an infinitesimally small fraction of that have ever actually walked the earth. You're alive.
> 
> 
> I think that's pretty significant





Continuing on that line of logic, have you ever looked at a person and wondered, "Out of the millions and millions of sperm that floated around that day, THAT'S the one that fertilized the egg!?"

Better to be lucky than smart I guess.


----------



## asher (Sep 18, 2014)

tacotiklah said:


> Better to be lucky than smart I guess.



So, so true.


----------



## pondman (Sep 18, 2014)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> I once watched a woman shoot an egg out of her vagina, it was hard boiled by her innards.



Link or pics or it never happened


----------



## Alex6534 (Sep 18, 2014)

Every time I see this thread I misread it as "Deep throats".....


----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 18, 2014)

Alex6534 said:


> Every time I see this thread I misread it as "Deep throats".....



Nah, that's what we call the sso chatroom.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Sep 18, 2014)

All the matter that makes up everything today is only one billionth that of which came out of the big bang. A lot of it was matter and anti-matter that annihilated in the first moments of our universe's existence. Also, since matter and energy cannot be created or destroyed, all the atoms that make up you were atoms that survived that initial mass annihilation and have existed since then, just in different forms. 

We are all just cleverly arranged star dust.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Sep 18, 2014)

TheStig1214 said:


> All the matter that makes up everything today is only one billionth that of which came out of the big bang. A lot of it was matter and anti-matter that annihilated in the first moments of our universe's existence. Also, since matter and energy cannot be created or destroyed, all the atoms that make up you were atoms that survived that initial mass annihilation and have existed since then, just in different forms.
> 
> We are all just cleverly arranged star dust.


We are eternal.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Sep 18, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> We are eternal.



Truth.


----------



## asher (Sep 18, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> We are eternal.


 

Actually, completely the opposite:

We are impermanent and changeable, despite the matter involved in our creation persisting through different forms.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Sep 18, 2014)

asher said:


> Actually, completely the opposite:
> 
> We are impermanent and changeable, despite the matter involved in our creation persisting through different forms.


This is exactly what I meant.


----------



## asher (Sep 18, 2014)

sorry


----------



## TheStig1214 (Sep 18, 2014)

Lol same difference


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Sep 19, 2014)

smileyfaces


----------



## asher (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## vilk (Sep 19, 2014)

Force said:


> The chicken or the egg.......................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wouldn't it have to be the egg? I mean, whatever thing mutated and ended up being a chicken certainly wasn't birthed by mammals...

mammals are weird. Evolving to have milk? That's what sets us apart? Milk? .... milk. I'd rather be born in an egg and only eat once a month


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Sep 19, 2014)

if we were birthed in an egg, by the time we'd hatch we would probably be like five years old or something.. 

It takes longer for humans to mature because of our "advanced brain" if we were able to grow more inside the womb then mothers wouldn't have such a great time trying push one out. 

Or so I've heard


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Sep 20, 2014)

Peter Murphy had a dog 
His name was Rusty Jim.
He took him to the ocean
To see if he can swim. 
He swam to the bottom
he swam to the top 
and out came a bee
and stung him in his 
cocktail, ginger ale 
Five cents a glass
If you don't believe me
Then stick it up your
Assk me no questions 
And I'll give you no lies
If you get hit with a bucket of shit, man 
Be sure to close your eyes.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 20, 2014)

Everyone you've ever known, loved, and/or cared for will die and leave you. Deal with it.

/emoposting


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Sep 20, 2014)

Eventually you'll have the last erection of your life. Then you kill yourself.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart (Sep 21, 2014)

https://twitter.com/HitsBIunt


----------



## asher (Sep 21, 2014)

Alex Kenivel said:


> Peter Murphy had a dog
> His name was Rusty Jim.
> He took him to the ocean
> To see if he can swim.
> ...


 

I want to make this a song


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 21, 2014)

If one would take the cables from the golden gate bridge and use them as guitar strings, what scale length would that guitar have? And more importantly, which meshuggah song will he cover?


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Sep 21, 2014)

asher said:


> I want to make this a song









There are three rhythm/timing changes


----------



## Whitey (Sep 22, 2014)

Alex Kenivel said:


> Peter Murphy had a dog
> His name was Rusty Jim.
> He took him to the ocean
> To see if he can swim.
> ...


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2014)

People who squirt ketchup or any other condiment for that matter all over their fries are not people you need in your life.


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred (Sep 24, 2014)

yes


----------



## tacotiklah (Oct 3, 2014)

I think I've stumbled upon the secret of what a responsible adult is. It's taken me almost 30 years to do so, but I've finally got it...

There is no such thing. There's no "aha!" moment where you suddenly wake up with a name badge that says "responsible adult" on it. All there is when you wake up is a list of shit that has to get done and if you don't meet that list, your life goes to crap. As you get older, that list somehow manages to get longer and more complex, and the consequences of not meeting those goals gets more stiff.

So much for it having any positive connotations.


----------



## asher (Oct 3, 2014)

Or you fake it


----------



## tacotiklah (Oct 3, 2014)

Well that's essentially the point of what I'm saying. You just wake up and fake it. It feels monotonous just thinking about it.


----------



## asher (Oct 3, 2014)

Yeeeeeeep. Good thing I had a lot of practice in college!


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Oct 3, 2014)

As you do these things on your list, youll find that some of them get easier and feel automatic. Now that I'm married, have a son and one on the way, I barely have time to play guitar, but it gets easier and easier every week. Now I'm having three practices a week with two different bands. You'll learn to get it done. 

Or just fake it. As long as it looks like you know what you're doing, you'll be okay


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Oct 3, 2014)

Deep thoughts? I dunno if this counts, but here goes:

We are so busy looking for that future dystopian Orwellian society, that we can't see it staring us in the face. Instead of big brother, we are all watching each other at the behest of society. Instead of thought crime, it's political correctness driving all speech not conforming to general consensus towards being hatespeech. We also take a page from Brave New World, keeping people in a numb state using the few legal (and many illegal) substances available, mixed with a constant stream of consumerism and sexual pursuits to replace self-actualization and general satisfaction with our lives and our own achievements.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Oct 3, 2014)

^That's pretty deep. 

My grandfather died today and I don't know how I feel about it. I don't feel good about it, but I'm not really broken up about it. I've met him twice when I was young, and he got me into Electronics because of his passion for amateur radio, and he showed me star wars for the first time. 

He had an illness for years, I forget the name of it, where his white blood cells attack the nervous system. After that he was just a bump on a log, ready to die.


----------



## TedEH (Oct 4, 2014)

Unjustly-Labeled said:


> We are so busy looking for that future dystopian Orwellian society, that we can't see it staring us in the face.



It's a claim that's been made over and over and is still not any more realistic now than it ever was. If anything, we're at a point where there's so much information freely floating around that everyone has access to, and people are able to express themselves or create whatever identity they want for themselves at levels that were never possible before. You can more or less do and think what you want on a larger scale with a greater audience than has ever happened before.

If you're in a numb state because of "substances", "consumerism" and "sexual pursuits", that's your own self control issue- the government or society or "the man" isn't making people sit around and smoke weed to distract them from whatever nefarious deeds we seem to think they're up to. 

Some people take responsibility for their lives, others claim the world is ending.


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Oct 4, 2014)

TedEH said:


> It's a claim that's been made over and over and is still not any more realistic now than it ever was. If anything, we're at a point where there's so much information freely floating around that everyone has access to, and people are able to express themselves or create whatever identity they want for themselves at levels that were never possible before. You can more or less do and think what you want on a larger scale with a greater audience than has ever happened before.
> 
> If you're in a numb state because of "substances", "consumerism" and "sexual pursuits", that's your own self control issue- the government or society or "the man" isn't making people sit around and smoke weed to distract them from whatever nefarious deeds we seem to think they're up to.
> 
> Some people take responsibility for their lives, others claim the world is ending.



On your first point, I'd argue for how that statement in itself makes my point for me. We've created a system where we feel free to do anything and say anything, but in the end, that freedom is completely dependent on that system. It is not independence. Our freedom of identity and self expression can be taken away at a moments notice. I also want to point out that when I say "the system" or "society", I mean us, the people, not some nefarious conspiracy. If the majority of people in a democratic nation wants to see the minorities freedoms limited or taken away, then that is what will happen within that system.

I agree with you on your second point. People choose to numb themselves for a temporary escape from reality. No one else but that person makes that choice, and I never said otherwise.

I also advocated in my post for taking responsibility for ourselves, and not to sit around numbing ourselves or blaming others for our own cowardice in regards to truly pursuing what makes us happy, or at least something that feels worthwhile. It might seem paradoxal to suggest this after slagging off the system, but the only thing we can do really.


----------



## TedEH (Oct 4, 2014)

But there's a huge difference between "Orwellian dystopia" and being dependent on the system we use to manage levels of freedom. And I think the idea of "a moments notice to take everything away" is an exaggeration.

The problem with any discussion on freedom is that it's an imperfect concept. You can't have and exercise absolute freedom without imposing on or defeating someone else's absolute freedom. If I'm free to live my life without being punched in the face, then you are no longer free to punch anyone you want in the face. They can't both happen at the same time, so yes, we have systems in place to balance out freedoms and rights. It's not perfect and it doesn't always work out in everyone's favor, but that's life.

Whenever you talk about something that can't be described from an absolute or objective viewpoint, you can just as easily slant the scenario as being as positive or negative as you want. You can say political correctness is great because we're being inclusive and reducing instances of offending people who deserve just as much respect as anyone else and to live in peace. That's positive right? Or you can say political correctness is censorship and masks serious socials issues, and allows people who are wrong to continue being wrong, and forcing us to be accepting of everything whether we like it or not. Neither of those descriptions is right or wrong, but they certainly contradict each other.

It's not WHAT you talk about, it's HOW you talk about it.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Oct 4, 2014)

The freedom of my fist ends where your face begins.


----------



## tacotiklah (Oct 4, 2014)

If I have diabeetus, and Wilford Bremley has diabeetus...

Does that mean I'm Wilford Bremley?


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Oct 4, 2014)

TedEH said:


> But there's a huge difference between "Orwellian dystopia" and being dependent on the system we use to manage levels of freedom. And I think the idea of "a moments notice to take everything away" is an exaggeration.
> 
> The problem with any discussion on freedom is that it's an imperfect concept. You can't have and exercise absolute freedom without imposing on or defeating someone else's absolute freedom. If I'm free to live my life without being punched in the face, then you are no longer free to punch anyone you want in the face. They can't both happen at the same time, so yes, we have systems in place to balance out freedoms and rights. It's not perfect and it doesn't always work out in everyone's favor, but that's life.
> 
> ...



I want to begin by pointing out that how we talk about something doesn't change the thing being discussed, it's just reframing. A dictatorship like the one in North Korea, or one of the middle eastern countries can be reframed to be something good if you compare it to 16th century living standards, but that still doesn't make them good in your eyes just because I reframed them, right? Lemme do two opposing viewpoints of democracy: One way you could see it is a way to make the highest amount of people in society content with how things are run. Another way to look at it is as a mob rule where majority oppresses the minority. Thus, the way you talk about something is just perspective, not argument. 

Lemme just ask this: If society ended tomorrow, would you be able to live? I wouldn't. Most people wouldn't. We are not independent people. We live in a playground with an obligation to work. So we get people who don't know what they want from life, who can't survive without the playground sustaining them. Eternal children, slaves to our own narcissism, sitting in gold plated luxurious cages forged from our own fear.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Oct 20, 2014)

All the particles there is, are all the particles there is.


----------



## will_shred (Oct 22, 2014)

Unjustly-Labeled said:


> Deep thoughts? I dunno if this counts, but here goes:
> 
> We are so busy looking for that future dystopian Orwellian society, that we can't see it staring us in the face. Instead of big brother, we are all watching each other at the behest of society. Instead of thought crime, it's political correctness driving all speech not conforming to general consensus towards being hatespeech. We also take a page from Brave New World, keeping people in a numb state using the few legal (and many illegal) substances available, mixed with a constant stream of consumerism and sexual pursuits to replace self-actualization and general satisfaction with our lives and our own achievements.



I'm sorry but trying to say that we live in an Orwellian Dystopia is an insult to the people of North Korea, the former USSR, and anyone who has lived under an actual police state. Equating political correctness to "big brother" is just ridiculous.


----------



## will_shred (Oct 22, 2014)

Unjustly-Labeled said:


> I want to begin by pointing out that how we talk about something doesn't change the thing being discussed, it's just reframing. A dictatorship like the one in North Korea, or one of the middle eastern countries can be reframed to be something good if you compare it to 16th century living standards, but that still doesn't make them good in your eyes just because I reframed them, right? Lemme do two opposing viewpoints of democracy: One way you could see it is a way to make the highest amount of people in society content with how things are run. Another way to look at it is as a mob rule where majority oppresses the minority. Thus, the way you talk about something is just perspective, not argument.
> 
> Lemme just ask this: If society ended tomorrow, would you be able to live? I wouldn't. Most people wouldn't. We are not independent people. We live in a playground with an obligation to work. So we get people who don't know what they want from life, who can't survive without the playground sustaining them. Eternal children, slaves to our own narcissism, sitting in gold plated luxurious cages forged from our own fear.




That's why we have the concept of natural rights, and these natural rights are protected by our founding documents. To protect the rights of the minority. Sorry, but you sound like you've been reading too much Ayn Rand.


----------



## loqtrall (Oct 23, 2014)

Hmmm...Deep Thoughts...

The Kola Superdeep Borehole.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Oct 23, 2014)

If a deaf guy stabs another deaf guy in the middle of the woods, and there's no one around to hear it, does the guys scream make a sound?


----------



## loqtrall (Oct 23, 2014)

Chokey Chicken said:


> If a deaf guy stabs another deaf guy in the middle of the woods, and there's no one around to hear it, does the guys scream make a sound?



Yes. The tree that fell while nobody was around the day before heard the scream.


----------



## asher (Oct 23, 2014)

Chokey Chicken said:


> If a deaf guy stabs another deaf guy in the middle of the woods, and there's no one around to hear it, does the guys scream make a sound?



If the deaf guy stabs a mime in the woods, does anyone know if it screams?


----------



## asher (Oct 29, 2014)

Someone who is nice to you but rude to the waiter is not a nice person.


----------



## Malkav (Oct 30, 2014)

tacotiklah said:


> If I have diabeetus, and Wilford Bremley has diabeetus...
> 
> Does that mean I'm Wilford Bremley?



No, it means you're Scott Malkinson


----------



## asher (Oct 30, 2014)

The average life span of cells in your body is 7-10 years.


----------



## CudBucket (Nov 2, 2014)

Why is cake?


----------



## SerOner (Nov 3, 2014)

CudBucket, the cake is a lie.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Nov 3, 2014)

"I've seen it all...all that I've seen."


----------



## asher (Nov 3, 2014)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> "I've seen it all...all that I've seen."



"I see," said the blind man, as he picked up his hammer and saw.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Nov 3, 2014)

here I sit in the bathroom stall, 
I roll my shit into a ball. 
He who read these words of wit, 
eat those little balls of shit


----------



## Mike (Nov 7, 2014)

Sewer and sewer are spelled the same. One carries crap, one sews crap.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Nov 10, 2014)

Anyone click on metalhead dating yet?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Nov 17, 2014)

TheStig1214 said:


> There is no way to prove we aren't in the Matrix. Because it can't be disproved, it is a valid scientific theory.



Just a couple of things. 

1. How do you know there is no way to prove we aren't in a Matrix-type scenario? 

2. Scientific theories cannot be valid. Carl Hempel does treat deduction in discussing explanation/causation, but science is a fundamentally empirical (i.e. inductive); they can, however, be cogent/strong or have a strong degree of confirmation or corroboration. Only deductive arguments can be valid. 

What this is, is a skeptical hypothesis. It's a philosophical notion to entertain, not really a scientific one. Similar in all the ways that matter to the brain-in-a-vat skeptical hypothesis:

1. If I know I'm not a brain-in-a-vat, then I know that I have hands.
2. I don't know that I'm not a brain-in-a-vat.
3. Therefore, I don't know that I have hands. 

I'm sure most people would concede that we don't know that we're not in the Matrix (perhaps not _The_ Matrix i.e. the one in the movie), but your claim is a little bit weaker than that, since I don't think it's inconceivable for us to find out something like that (they do just that in the movie, however it happened - I can't remember).

3. A lot of philosophers of science and scientists in general think that science must be falsifiable, and I more or less sympathise with that view. What you said doesn't paint a very accurate picture of how science has tended to work during the past 300 years  the notion we're entertaining in your case is an epistemological one, not a scientific one.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jan 2, 2015)

I can't tell where the ocean ends and where rain begins.
Winds pushing water from all directions.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jan 2, 2015)

I like juice.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 2, 2015)

The quality of my mood is inversely proportional to the amount of food I've had to eat that day.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Sep 30, 2015)

I fvcking hate needless. I have no tattoos or piercings for that reason. I'm sitting in the dentist chair for the 6th time this year, waiting for my mouth to numb. It's bittersweet because after ten years, I finally have dental insurance again. 


The point I'm getting to, my friends, is take care of your grill. Even though I brushed well, I didn't floss or use mouthwash. I should have. You should too. Your future self will be glad. 
Fvcking floss, goddammit. Just because you can't see it, doesn't mean it's not getting eaten away. Gum disease sucks, and gingivitis is comparable to the common cold on the scale between that and what I've got going on on my mouth. 

It's drill time. Peace.


----------



## asher (Sep 30, 2015)

Godspeed, man. I don't hate needles and I still hate the dentist.


----------



## MFB (Sep 30, 2015)

I would go even more broad than that and say, "If you think something is wrong, get it looked at." I put off going to the dentist for an actual issue for about 2, maybe 3 years, and it turned out to not only be a root canal - but a root canal with an abscessed tooth nonetheless; all because I didn't want to call and bother him with my little tooth ache - EVEN THOUGH IT'S HIS GOD DAMN JOB TO FIX THOSE. When I did finally call him, he told me flat out if I waited past the weekend (it was a Friday at the time), then my face would've started to deform from the pressure building up inside my gums.


----------



## flint757 (Oct 1, 2015)

If you think money can't buy you happiness maybe you just haven't bought the right thing yet. 

Not that money guarantees happiness, but it's silly to imply it can't make you happy at all.

---

Thought that's been circling my brain for the last hour.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Oct 1, 2015)

Alex Kenivel said:


> I fvcking hate needless. I have no tattoos or piercings for that reason. I'm sitting in the dentist chair for the 6th time this year, waiting for my mouth to numb. It's bittersweet because after ten years, I finally have dental insurance again.
> 
> 
> The point I'm getting to, my friends, is take care of your grill. Even though I brushed well, I didn't floss or use mouthwash. I should have. You should too. Your future self will be glad.
> ...



Doesn't mean much in the wake of all that is THE DENTAPOCALYPSE but I feel for ya', man. I hope that you'll soon be beyond this ordeal. Not an easy time, I know. Better days, man... Better days.


----------



## A-Branger (Oct 1, 2015)

flint757 said:


> If you think money can't buy you happiness maybe you just haven't bought the right thing yet.
> 
> Not that money guarantees happiness, but it's silly to imply it can't make you happy at all.
> 
> ...



no, it doesnt makes you happy. But it does buy the stuff you need to do that thing that makes you happy



also like an old boss used to say: if you are going to be lonely, sad, and depress. Better to be a rich depress guy, than a poor/broke depress one


----------



## flint757 (Oct 1, 2015)

Precisely. If I were 100% broke I wouldn't be able to afford my cameras, music gear, etc. which allow me to do the things that make me happy. If you were rich you can focus on these things and not have to worry about next months rent or eating tomorrow as well.

People always say money can't buy happiness, but really what they mean, and should be saying instead, is that you can still be unhappy even with money. Which only really means it doesn't guarantee happiness.

I suppose people could also be insinuating that it's things outside the physical world that make you happy, like love, family and all that, but even then the lack of money can tear those things apart in a heartbeat.

I'd also think that if your life is removed from the stress of survival and you can enjoy your hobbies, which would make you happy/confident, that finding things, like love, would be easier to achieve. Tricky bit is making sure they aren't with you just for the money. Luckily I don't have to worry about this as I'm broke as .....


----------



## Kobalt (Oct 1, 2015)

Not very deep...didn't really know where to post it...

Shopping for pickups is hard.


----------



## A-Branger (Oct 1, 2015)

flint757 said:


> Precisely. If I were 100% broke I wouldn't be able to afford my cameras, music gear, etc. which allow me to do the things that make me happy. If you were rich you can focus on these things and not have to worry about next months rent or eating tomorrow as well.
> 
> People always say money can't buy happiness, but really what they mean, and should be saying instead, is that you can still be unhappy even with money. Which only really means it doesn't guarantee happiness.
> 
> ...




yup pretty much nail it


get fired, go broke and stay like that and you would see how long your girlfriend would keep loving you if you live with her. Ad a kid into that formula and you would be on the street even faster.

nothing breaks up couples and makes fights faster than money talk. 

Is not a rule and wont happen to all, and yes, some ppl would love no matter what. I was fortunate enough that my ex Gf, she helped me a LOT when I didnt have a job, she pay for most stuff at that time. Then when I got a job, I was so bussy with the job that I wasnt spending that much time with her and she got upset of me working too much lol. Eventualy we broke up, she was desperate for a kid, I dont have money for one, barely have for myself.

I had soo much free time I wanted to learn and do kitesurfing, but didnt have the 2K to buy all the gear. Got the job, got the money, got the gear, now I dont have the free time to go out anymore LOL

but yeah its the circle of life. You need money to enjoy thing, but you need to produce that money. Hoe many times you read those motivational stories and bull....s studies or whatever that "quit your job, go on a backpacker trip around the world"..... yeah F*$ng right, I wanna see you trying to do that with 1500$ in your bank acc... just try, try to get the first plane ticket and food for the first week..... Seen a friend of mine doing one around europe "oh ppl are sooo freindly, I meet so many, too many friends, free accomodation and transport.." It helps to be a young skiny beautiful girl who everyone wants to F&* lol


is to find the balance of free time/work time that get the most of us. I learned the hard way that doing extra hours and "going the extra mile", only helps your boss to look good, the client wont care, and your health and the ones around you would be the most affected.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Oct 3, 2015)

KingVee said:


> Not very deep...didn't really know where to post it...
> 
> Shopping for pickups is hard.



'sokay, the thread title isn't Very Deep Thoughts, now, is it?


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Apr 4, 2016)

if Zvex only made a Pitch Seeker...


----------



## groovemasta (Apr 16, 2016)

tacotiklah said:


> The quality of my mood is inversely proportional to the amount of food I've had to eat that day.



Hmm, limit as amount of food goes to infinity equals zero mood?

I guess makes sense


----------



## ThePIGI King (Apr 16, 2016)

Thought 1 - If my today is Australia's yesterday, than does that mean that the rapture, that has a set date, will begin on that date where I live, where Jesus lived (the one I find most likely), or somewhere completely different? And how can we really say what day that will be?

Thought 2 - Dating/Relationship style - If within a few years of getting together, the two people dating end up graduating high school and going to completely separate parts of the state/country for whatever they want to do, than what is the point of getting emotionally attached? That's just a recipe for pain/disaster.

Thought 3 - How can one write original music? Because scales/modes/chords haven't changed really, and with countless bands across countless centuries, how can one really write something that "hasn't been done before"? It probably has been done, just not in that order, and just hasn't been heard by that that audience before?

Thought 4 - What is the purpose of life? And why should I continue?


----------



## groovemasta (Apr 16, 2016)

The 'rapture' isn't real man.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Apr 18, 2016)

ignore


----------



## bpprox22 (Apr 18, 2016)

Imagine how many people have computed a result of 80085 and never realized what they had


----------



## MoonJelly (Apr 18, 2016)

ThePIGI King said:


> Thought 1 - If my today is Australia's yesterday, than does that mean that the rapture, that has a set date, will begin on that date where I live, where Jesus lived (the one I find most likely), or somewhere completely different? And how can we really say what day that will be?
> 
> Thought 2 - Dating/Relationship style - If within a few years of getting together, the two people dating end up graduating high school and going to completely separate parts of the state/country for whatever they want to do, than what is the point of getting emotionally attached? That's just a recipe for pain/disaster.
> 
> ...



Damn, we've got an existential crisis going on here! 

1-If the rapture is coming, you kind of have to accept the whole "no man knoweth" thing along with it. Matthew 24: 36, right? That's a question even Jesus said there's no anwser you could know.

2-No relationship is worthless. Even if you're young, and you break up, it's probably not just because you weren't "meant to be". Maybe you came into this life like all the rest of us, i.e. you suck at being in a relationship with any sense of rational thought. Every relationship you have will fail until one works out. Dating and relationships that don't work out are just good practice for the one that does.

3-Define 'original'. If music is just a finite range of pitches or tones that have always existed, and you think of 'original' music as something outside of the given pitches/tones, it's no longer 'music'! Whether or not it's original, even if it's finite, even if you regard music as something we just discovered (rather than created), it's safe to say a lot of it is still novel, entertaining, and worth being passionate about.

4-The fact that you exist is reason enough to continue exisitng. Even if you're a nihilist and you believe we are all here as part of some cosmic-level mistake, the resulting ambivalence toward your own sense of meaning in the universe should not be enough for you to end your existence prematurely. _If human beingsexisting in the universe were some kind of mistake, all the more reason to look on it as rare, precious, and inconceivably cool that we are here after all._

Now have a nice day and cheer up, dammint.


----------



## MoonJelly (Apr 18, 2016)

Money ain't evil. Having it is nice. Not having it's a pain. If you love money more than anything, you won't feel all that satisfied, though. It basically exists to be spent!


----------



## DudeManBrother (Apr 18, 2016)

Thought 1:
If govern means to reign, rule, or control over; and ment means the mind; then the word government means mind control. I suppose if one can convince you they hold authority over you, then they do control your mind. If you comprehend that no one holds special authority over another without consent, then I suppose you operate a lawful local government. 
Thought 2:
ABCDEFG can be sounded into a sentence. Abba cede effigy, translates basically as; God was forced to give up his creation of clay.


----------



## asher (Apr 18, 2016)

Except -ment has existed expressly as a suffix since Latin, so that line is a little bunk, sorry


----------



## NicePants (Apr 18, 2016)

Have you ever just like, laid in bed and felt yourself spin with the earth?


----------



## DudeManBrother (Apr 19, 2016)

Both words are Latin. Gubernare and mente


----------



## ThePIGI King (Apr 19, 2016)

MoonJelly said:


> Now have a nice day and cheer up, dammint.



Thanks for the answers dude! I wasn't in a bad mood, I'm a cheerful guy  I just wanted to hear people's opinions on that stuff. Thanks!


----------



## bostjan (Apr 19, 2016)

1. How much ground could a groundhog hog if a groundhog could hog ground?
2. How much marmalade could a marmot mar if a marmot could mar marmalade?
3. How many whistles could a whistlepig whistle if a whistlepig could whistle whistles?
4. How much thickwould could a thickwoodbadger badger if a thickwoodbadger could badger thickwood?
5. Are people wearing enough hats?
6. Did anybody actually expect the Spanish Inquisition?



NicePants said:


> Have you ever just like, laid in bed and felt yourself spin with the earth?



You can't feel spin, only force. Force is resultant from change in momentum over time, since there is no change in momentum over time, there is no force.


----------



## TedEH (Apr 19, 2016)

bostjan said:


> 6. Did anybody actually expect the Spanish Inquisition?



I heard somewhere (probably on youtube) that the Spanish Inquisition was pretty much always expected, cause they sent notice like a month ahead of time.


----------



## bostjan (Apr 19, 2016)

TedEH said:


> I heard somewhere (probably on youtube) that the Spanish Inquisition was pretty much always expected, cause they sent notice like a month ahead of time.



Oh bugger! Should I come into the thread again?

NOBODY EXPECTS THE SPANISH INQUISITION! Amongst our weaponry are such diverse elements as fear, surprise, ruthless efficiency, and an almost fanatical devotion to the Pope, and nice red uniforms - oh ****!

I can't say it, you'll have to say it.


----------



## NicePants (Apr 19, 2016)

bostjan said:


> You can't feel spin, only force. Force is resultant from change in momentum over time, since there is no change in momentum over time, there is no force.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Apr 19, 2016)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> I like juice.


Damn son. I was killin' the game over a year ago.


----------



## russmuller (Apr 20, 2016)

You are older than every living chicken on the planet.


----------



## bostjan (Apr 20, 2016)

russmuller said:


> You are older than every living chicken on the planet.



And smarter!


----------



## NicePants (Apr 21, 2016)

bostjan said:


> And smarter!



And tastier


----------



## ThePIGI King (May 6, 2016)

From the very second any life is brought into existence, it is continually dying, and each second brings that new life one second closer to it's eventual demise. The only variable is the amount of time each individual will live.

So, based on the above, why do some fear death?


----------



## NicePants (May 6, 2016)

ThePIGI King said:


> From the very second any life is brought into existence, it is continually dying, and each second brings that new life one second closer to it's eventual demise. The only variable is the amount of time each individual will live.
> 
> So, based on the above, why do some fear death?



Fear of the unknown. We don't really know if what lies beyond death is some unconscious oblivion, eldritch dreamscape, or endless fields of spaghetti, and that's terrifying.


----------



## asher (May 6, 2016)

ThePIGI King said:


> So, based on the above, why do some fear death?



Attachment.


----------



## ThePIGI King (May 7, 2016)

asher said:


> Attachment.



To what?

@Pants - That's crazy talk. Everything in life is unknown. The amount of variables and things that deviate from the main plan are staggering, making every following second of life an unknown. But we don't see everybody talking about how they're afraid for tomorrow.

I'm not afraid to die, I was just wondering why so many other people listed it as their greatest fear. It was brought up in a class of mine, which is why I was thinking about it.


----------



## TedEH (May 7, 2016)

ThePIGI King said:


> why do some fear death?



Just because something is inevitable doesn't mean it's not something to be afraid of. In fact, I find things to be the scariest when they're just about to happen. People fear death because nobody knows what we experience after that- but also because the process leading up to becoming dead is very likely to be unpleasant.


----------



## Extreme Rhinoceros (May 8, 2016)

1. When you eat an apple(pretty much any fruit but let's go with apple), you're eating a swollen plant ovary.
2. I like to think that art isn't 'created' but that there exists an infinite number of possible combinations of stimuli which are 'discovered' and percieved as art.
3. Cheese is nice.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (May 8, 2016)

Extreme Rhinoceros said:


> 3. Cheese is nice.


----------



## ThePIGI King (May 11, 2016)

Everything means something different to everybody. Does that mean each persons interpretations of things is a pathway into their mind?

To help clarify: Poems/song lyrics generally have a meaning to the writer(s). But everybody that reads/hears the poem/song can find a different meaning in the exact same words. So, if Person A reads a poem and thinks it's about being homesick, and Person B thinks the same poem is about depression, does that mean that Person A is homesick and Person B may struggle with depression?


----------



## MoonJelly (May 11, 2016)

ThePIGI King said:


> From the very second any life is brought into existence, it is continually dying, and each second brings that new life one second closer to it's eventual demise. The only variable is the amount of time each individual will live.
> 
> So, based on the above, why do some fear death?



Because we don't have the power to come back from it. It is the inevitability of death that people fear. Nonsense, but truth all the same!


----------



## asher (May 12, 2016)

ThePIGI King said:


> To what?



Anything or everything. Material comfort, emotions, life, others, self. I'm speaking in the Buddhist sense here.


----------



## bostjan (May 12, 2016)

1. People aren't wearing enough hats.
2. Matter is energy. In the universe there are many energy fields which we cannot normally perceive. Some energies have a spiritual source, which act upon a person's soul. However, this soul does not exist ab initio as orthodox Christianity teaches, it has to be brought into existence by a process of guided self-observation. However, this is rarely achieved owing to man's unique ability to be distracted from spiritual matters by everyday trivia.


----------



## asher (May 12, 2016)

bostjan said:


> 1. People aren't wearing enough hats.
> 2. Matter is energy. In the universe there are many energy fields which we cannot normally perceive. Some energies have a spiritual source, which act upon a person's soul. However, this soul does not exist ab initio as orthodox Christianity teaches, it has to be brought into existence by a process of guided self-observation. However, this is rarely achieved owing to man's unique ability to be distracted from spiritual matters by everyday trivia.



1. I look terrible in hats and they give me headaches,

2. How do you actually define a soul, then? What makes you say we can, I guess, have one?


----------



## bostjan (May 12, 2016)

asher said:


> 1. I look terrible in hats and they give me headaches,
> 
> 2. How do you actually define a soul, then? What makes you say we can, I guess, have one?



Well, in reference to my second point, when I say souls don't develop because people become distracted...

Hey, has anyone noticed that building there before?


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (May 13, 2016)

It still just amazes/shocks/appalls/disgusts me how humans nowadays sit and measure their self-worth on social media. They base their self-worth on their number of followers that they have on Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, Snapchat, and on how many daily interactions they have. Are they liked or not? Are they happy or not? Truth is, social media is a false portrayal, and those "followers" don't mean sh*t because they are superficial connections merely for the purpose of narcissistic entertainment and vanity.

Why do humans measure their self-worth on social media? It is a poison.


----------



## TedEH (May 13, 2016)

^ I don't think the majority of people actually measure their self worth in likes. I'm sure some teens probably do it, cause being a teenager feels to a lot of people like a big popularity contest, but it's not about the medium, it's about measuring themselves by whatever means they can.

It's not about "1 like = 1 unit of self worth", it's about "why does bob have twice as many friends as me?"


----------



## bostjan (May 13, 2016)

Everybody has different measures of self-worth, which is why people have different priorities, different belief systems, and different agendas. And, to TedEH's comment, none of it is measured in absolute terms numerically. It's always measured either relative to another person (which is bound to make you feel bad) or by a string of booleans (z.B., Climbed Mt. Everest, Went Skydiving, Ate a Ghost Pepper, Ran a Mrathon, etc.), which tends to have a higher payoff.

Comparing yourself to other people is healthy for competition, but really unhealthy in terms of self-worth, because even if you are at the absolute top of the game, you cannot stay there indefinitely. This isn't just specific to athletics: Bobby Fischer might have been the best in his day at chess, but he stopped playing, likely partly because players better than him were coming up.


----------



## MajorTom (May 13, 2016)

There is no spoon.


----------



## vilk (Apr 7, 2017)

NASCAR is the minimalism/drone music of sports entertainment


----------



## bostjan (Apr 7, 2017)

vilk said:


> NASCAR is the minimalism/drone music of sports entertainment



Like 

Does competitive eating have a musical genre analogue?


----------



## MFB (Apr 7, 2017)

bostjan said:


> Like
> 
> Does competitive eating have a musical genre analogue?



Noisecore


----------



## vilk (Apr 7, 2017)

I was gonna say no-wave


----------



## Science_Penguin (Apr 7, 2017)

Math is some mindblowing sh.t if you think about it...

Cause calculus and geometry can be used to further our understanding of the workings of the universe, and yet, at it's most base level, you're just _counting things_...

But that's kind of the beauty of it! Cause, what's more base than counting things? What's one thing that can be universally agreed upon regardless of language, emotion, or perception? The fact that a single object constitutes "one" and by adding another object you have "two." But, because it's so base, it forms, like... the building blocks for all of existence or some sh.t!

...Would it surprise you to hear I've never smoked weed?


----------



## bostjan (Apr 7, 2017)

There are infinite natural numbers 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, ... It goes on forever.

But pick any two real numbers, and you can make an infinite number of real numbers in between them.

For example, 1.1 and 1.2 ... There's 1.15, 1.125, 1.1125, 1.10625, 1.103125, ...

So there are infinite natural numbers with infinite real numbers between any two of them. So even though there are infinite natural numbers, there are infinitely more real numbers... Ponder that for a moment, if you never pondered that before.

....

But, in the physical world, we are learning that everything is quantized at some extremely small level. There is a smallest mass, a smallest length, a smallest instant of time...so the physical world doesn't act like the real numbers, it acts like natural numbers at the most basic level. On the opposite end of things, the universe has an edge on it, meaning that all of the stuff in the universe is contained in a certain amount of space. So there isn't even an infinity there. 

The human mind invents things more complex, on a basic level, than the physical world.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Apr 9, 2017)

*hits blunt*


----------

